# Has anyone adopted in Scotland?



## BabyJ'sMummy

How long did it take? What is the process if you don't mind me asking? We've been thinking of adopting for a while but won't seriously think about it until I have finished uni. I would love to hear anyone's experience of adopting in Scotland :flower: xx


----------

